# rFactor



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Does anyone here play rFactor at all? I know its an old game but I can't help going back to it time and time again on my PC, GT5 has the looks but rFactor just drives so well especially with a steering wheel and pedals.

Anyway, I'm after some new mod packs for it and would like some recommendations. I have the Porsche Carrera Super Cups, Enduro-racers series (LMP1 cars are rock hard), an F1 series from 2007, and the Seat Leon Supercopa packs.

Would appreciate suggestions as to car packs and tracks. Cheers, James


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

I use to play, now my computer is dying and it won't play. My favourite car packs where as I remember Champcar 05-06, F1 2005, F1 1985 and touring car legends I think it was called. Highly recommend any of them.
I think rFactor 2 is out now aswell?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll have a look at them, the touring car legends sound appealing though. 

rFactor 2 is in beta at the moment but if you pre order I think you can play now. However it's pricing seems a bit stupid, US$45 for a one year licence, plus $12 every year after or about $79 for a lifetime pack. I've not really looked into what it actually gets you though and if I can play offline for ever with the cheapest one 

It also seems very in depth, they've modelled cars right down to flatspots, and currently my skills are not that good. I can drive the Leons flatout and win races with only ABS set to low as a driver aid, the f1 cars I can push to about 8/10ths before I run out of talent and the enduro racers I just lock up and swap ends on my out laps, can't even string a lap together to start getting the tyres warm. Have tried various set ups and most cars from LMP1 through to GT2 and it happens in them all


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Touring car legends:
http://www.rfactorcentral.com/detail.cfm?ID=Touring Car Legends

Sounds awesome, might have to invest in a computer.


----------

